# What the hell is this?



## sentraGXE_KY (Aug 3, 2005)

This stuff seams to be spreading all over my car! It started this summer and is getting worse!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

your clearcoat is peeling off your car... you need a good wet sand down to your color coat, then a respray of clear


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

some doesn't wax their car eh?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> some doesn't wax their car eh?


that is classic, i dont wax, and I wash with dish soap


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Blank said:


> that is classic, i dont wax, and I wash with dish soap


haha, I can't get them to stop doing that at work.

And they wonder why all the blue trucks are baby blue and the toolboxes are so rusted up you can reach in and grab tools without having to open them.


----------



## sentraGXE_KY (Aug 3, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> haha, I can't get them to stop doing that at work.
> 
> And they wonder why all the blue trucks are baby blue and the toolboxes are so rusted up you can reach in and grab tools without having to open them.


So where do i go to get it fixed or buy the stuff to do it myself? Brandon your from around here do you know a spot maybe in Lex. or Louisville?

Thanks guys!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

any place hat paints should be able to do it, its not gonna be a cheap fix though.


----------



## sentraGXE_KY (Aug 3, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> any place hat paints should be able to do it, its not gonna be a cheap fix though.


Bummer. I cant rent a wet sander or something like that? Should I just re-paint it or do that or say fuc# it?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

if the paint is fine just have it wet-sanded and then recleared to save you some money.

You can wet sand it yourself, however what are you going to do about having it cleared again?


----------



## sentraGXE_KY (Aug 3, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> if the paint is fine just have it wet-sanded and then recleared to save you some money.
> 
> You can wet sand it yourself, however what are you going to do about having it cleared again?


I found a thread on here to a link to a page that sells nissan colors and clear coats. But if its cheaper just to have it painted then I might as well just do that. I want to keep it the same color. I just thought that if I could get t fixed for 2 or 3 hundred I might as well.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

you have to have a paint gun to be able to apply the clear. If you have to ask any questions about it, then you don't have the knoledge to do it. However, unless you want to have to re-paint the car, you better take care of it quick because there is nothing protecting your paint anymore.


----------



## sentraGXE_KY (Aug 3, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> you have to have a paint gun to be able to apply the clear. If you have to ask any questions about it, then you don't have the knoledge to do it. However, unless you want to have to re-paint the car, you better take care of it quick because there is nothing protecting your paint anymore.


I have a paint gun and a shop to do it, but your right, I dont have the knowledge to do it. I think I found a spot down here in Frankfort to get it done.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

yup.. in your case, I'd highly recommend just calling a local body shop to do the repair. no offense, but if you have to ask about something like this, then this job is one you should leave to a pro. I've fixed it a couple times, but it's VERY easy to sand through the basecoat into the primer. then you have to repaint the entire panel instead of just clear coat it again.

and you don't use a machine to do wet sanding.. you use a sponge/rag/hose with water and sand it all by hand using about 2000 grit sandpaper. again, not something the average joe should be tackling..


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

sentraGXE_KY said:


> This stuff seams to be spreading all over my car! It started this summer and is getting worse!


Damn, I remember when I had that in my 94 sentra too. I thought it looked like a white fireball on the roof part. I used to color the white spots with a red marker. Then I bought a spray paint can from pep boys. Looked ghetto as hell with bubble spots, but it fixed the white spots. Finally got the whole car repainted and the fugly fading paint was gone.


----------



## 200sxman (Nov 7, 2004)

thats just the new ricer fad...i believe its called "ice-smoke". Apparently its all the rage in JDM-land


----------

